# First Time Grow(closet/box/fluoros)



## blownupnostril (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey everyone im new to marijuana passion and im also new to growing. This is my first real time growing. I will keep evryone updated with how it turns out. I will be posting pictures often. I am growing with bagseed right now and next I will be growing with Headies seeds I have. I am growing with soil in a box i built that is 2x2x5Ft Tall. I have 3 inlet fans blowing on the plants and 1 exhaust fan at the top.  I have 7 42W spiral compact fluorescent bulbs.  After these were germinated they were put in the soil on Jan 3rd, 09. The temp run at about 80F high. They are in 12 inch pots. I started them in Jiffy pots and their roots outgrew them so i transplanted them.  
Like I said this is my first time growing.
IF ANYONE HAS ANY ADVICE OR SUGGESTIONS TO HELP ME PLEASE LET ME KNOW AND ALSO LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK..........THANKS   AND A :tokie: TO YOU ALL!!!    They are 12 days old in these pictures


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 15, 2009)

*First welcome to the forum ,,eace: and second good luck ,,,you seem to have it all planed out,,what ferts are u going to use and i canrt see any pics 
heres some green mojo  to help the :baby: on there way :48:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 15, 2009)

*Oh now i can see em :giggle:   
looking good :48:*


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2009)

At 4sf of growing area,,ya need at least 20,000 lumens.


----------



## blownupnostril (Jan 15, 2009)

is that good enough or do i need more light?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2009)

See above answer.


----------



## blownupnostril (Jan 15, 2009)

okay that doesnt help do i already have enough light or not?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 15, 2009)

*hey blown up look on the side of the boxes the bulb came in it should tell you how many lumens each bulb has ,,,ill go and see if i can find out :48:*


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2009)

blownupnostril said:
			
		

> okay that doesnt help do i already have enough light or not?


 
Add up the Lumens per bulb that you now have. Most 42 Watt cfl's are 2600 Lumens,,23 watt cfl's are 1600 Lumens. You do the math.  YA need about 5 or 6 more thousand Lumens. Id say 3 more 42 watters and get rid of the 23&13 watter.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 15, 2009)

*ive got ya as having around 16500 lumens ,,,,id go with what cowboys says eace:*


----------



## blownupnostril (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks i will do i was gonna replace the little ones with the 42s but thats all i have for a couple daysand i will grab one more lamp socket thanks guys but also would anyone mind tellin me about how to add nutrients and how much of each and what kind


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 15, 2009)

*ok depending on how much money u want to spend ,,
you are gonna need 1 for vegging and 1 for flowering ,,,

and ur plants will tell you when they need feeding ,,or from around 3 weeks old ,,,depending on the type of nuterients you get ,,,its best to start of on a 1/4 strength soloution slowly building it up ,,,,,
good luck :48:*


----------



## blownupnostril (Jan 15, 2009)

yea what kinds brands? where to buy?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 15, 2009)

*u can get them online or in a hydro shop there are lots to choose from 
i use bio grow and bloom ,,,,some use fox farm  ect ,some make their own look around growjournals ect ,,eace: *


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 16, 2009)

blownupnostril said:
			
		

> yea what kinds brands? where to buy?


 
Pick one,,there are several. I use Dutch Master Gold Grow and Dutch Master Flower and DM Zone for my roots. Any Nutes are better then none.


----------



## blownupnostril (Jan 16, 2009)

I just picked up the 42W's and i got another bulb hookup. i will look into getting the nutes thanks for everything i will post more pictures tomrrow


----------



## blownupnostril (Jan 16, 2009)

also would anyone be able to tell me if they think its indica or sative?


----------



## blownupnostril (Jan 17, 2009)

ok so now im gonna have  42w's and im soo excited about the new growth, i now have 21,600 lumens for my 4sf of grow area


----------



## blownupnostril (Jan 17, 2009)

Here are pictures of the babies.........they are exactly two weeks today hope everyone likes em also i am posting pictures of my setup


----------



## blownupnostril (Jan 17, 2009)

more pics


----------



## da_devil_90 (Jan 18, 2009)

If im right I think it indica (always get them mixed up) if I haven't got them mixed up again indica has broad leaves where sativa has narrower leaves.. They look awesome, I had no idea how old 1 of mine is (accident plant)  but after seeing yours im certain its only bout 2-3 wks, thx lol


----------



## blownupnostril (Jan 18, 2009)

thanks man


----------



## da_devil_90 (Jan 18, 2009)

Np bro, I checked it up with hippyinengland and I was right, sativa has narrower leaves man, all strains are usually a mix but sativa or indica dominant.


----------



## blownupnostril (Jan 18, 2009)

sounds good my one plant i now have on the left has good new growth today and the one on the right seems like it just stopped growing i hope it catches up!!! ill put new pics up soon


----------



## da_devil_90 (Jan 18, 2009)

If it looks healthy it might jus be growing under the soil (the roots). Should be right in about a week.


----------



## blownupnostril (Jan 18, 2009)

but the new growth on the one on the right is a lil smaller than one on left and the one on left has a much bigger stem then one on right although they have the same amount of nodes and such i just found that they are starting to grow 7 leaf leaves


----------



## da_devil_90 (Jan 18, 2009)

dnt quote me on this but i think nd its a big i think, the leaves grow bigger and better as it gets older and just wait it out a wk then start worrying, within the week ur plant should either tell you it needs something or it will keep growing, should be all good tho, some recent pics might help just to see if the plant looks healthy and to properly diagnose the problem, mind you im pretty inexperienced indoors lol


----------



## blownupnostril (Jan 18, 2009)

alright sounds good i will post close up pics of each plant tomorrow seein as how my lights are off at 9pm but yea like i said it has the same amount of growth as the bigger plant its just not as big lol


----------



## da_devil_90 (Jan 18, 2009)

lol kk ill keep an eye out 2morrow, i soughta know wat you mean, 1 of my seedlings thats about 2 weeks younger than my other plant is quickly catching up, they in the same room, same amount of nutes and same everything, im jus putting it down to the strain as all my seed are outa my baggies, i hope you can see these pics too lol. they my mj's, the little one is catching up to the bigger 1 surprisingly quick as if the bigger 1 has stopped to let it catch up, wierd huh.


----------



## blownupnostril (Jan 18, 2009)

hmmm  that is weird i hope your little guy comes up strong yea keep me posted on how their doin its so weird cause i can see the new growth everyday cant wait to see tomorrow...everyday i hope my little ones stem GROWS!


----------



## da_devil_90 (Jan 18, 2009)

lol yer man i can see the light green in the new stem growth on my seedling and cant wait 4 the nxt day jus to see how much its grown, but yer cheers man i hope urs are all good 2, but mabe ill see a updated pic 2moz, id like to stick with this 1 and watch how she turns out for u.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Jan 18, 2009)

Blownupnostril-
Are you still using the globes?
Could one of them be plugged up?


----------



## blownupnostril (Jan 18, 2009)

i had to refill them two days ago and there was a little dirt in it but i flushed them out before putting them in but man i see bubbles coming up everytioime i look at them they drink a lot and forgot to mention that i ripped the jiffy pots out carefully last night by tearing them


----------



## blownupnostril (Jan 19, 2009)

so i got up this mornin to see if there was a some new growth on the smaller one and the undergrowth is virtualll the same i took some pics u can really see the difference between the big one check em out


----------



## da_devil_90 (Jan 19, 2009)

Is it jus me or does the leaves look 2 be curling a little?


----------



## blownupnostril (Jan 19, 2009)

they are but i mean not really??? if that makes sense....they are all like that and have been since the two first leaves that came what could this mean though?
  ADVICE???SUGGESTIONS???


----------



## da_devil_90 (Jan 19, 2009)

Could be lights 2 close? But it doesn't have any light burn does it? Im not rly sure what it could be, apart from the kinda curling it looks pretty good man, id give it a week and if it still not growing but looks healthy then id be looking at problem charts ect ect.


----------



## blownupnostril (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks man will do yea im getting impatient because its middies bagseed so i figure i might as well rip that one out and start some headies seeds i have


----------



## dubblehue (Jan 19, 2009)

no it's not heat, those CFL's you have could be even closer if they are still the same distance as in the previous pics. What kind of dirt are you you using? It may be a little hot for your seedlings if you're seeing curling. Looks like good veg growth. Don't be impatient, sometimes bag seed comes out great. besides being pollinated, schwag is only dirty cuz it gets pressed and smuggled up someones butt to get to you.


----------



## blownupnostril (Jan 19, 2009)

I am using MG soil that "feeds the plants for up to 3 months" although i did have a thermometer in there and the temp when lights are on is like way past 80 so i oped my box doors and put a box fan against the wall about 2.5 feet away from doors and now temp runs a steady 80 degrees so i guess my fan will stay in there also i put up a high times poster of hash plant and blockhead buds for good KARMA i hope this helps


----------



## blownupnostril (Jan 19, 2009)

does anyone have any ideas or suggestions for me and also i am wondering about using superthrive and if i should got to the hydroponics store and get some fox farm nutes? and ideas or suggestions are greatly appreciated!!! thanks:watchplant:


----------



## blownupnostril (Jan 19, 2009)

would this be good for flowering can anyone let me know?and also what should the analysis be for vegetative growth food? can anyone help please
http://lawn-and-garden.hardwarestor...e-gro-bloombooster-509101.aspx#featuresTHANKS


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 20, 2009)

blownupnostril said:
			
		

> would this be good for flowering can anyone let me know?and also what should the analysis be for vegetative growth food? can anyone help please
> http://lawn-and-garden.hardwarestore.com/77-498-dry-plant-food/miracle-gro-bloombooster-509101.aspx#featuresTHANKS


 

I didnt go back and read everything in this thread,,,but I take it ya dont have a Hydro Shop no where,right?
If so,,yes that will work. Beats no Bloom Nutes every time.:hubba: I was gonna use that product before I found a Hydro store. Still have it in the garage.


----------



## blownupnostril (Jan 20, 2009)

thanks man yea my closest hydro shop is like 40 min away i will be purchasing this today any ideas on wen to start and how much to start with? I just got the mircle grow that is 20-20-20 for veg growth how much should i had per gallon of water and when should i start this?


----------



## blownupnostril (Jan 20, 2009)

i just did one of those ph testers and is showed my ph as being between 7 and 8!!!!! what do i do? HELP


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 20, 2009)

blownupnostril said:
			
		

> i just did one of those ph testers and is showed my ph as being between 7 and 8!!!!! what do i do? HELP


 
Need to pick up some PH up and Down. If in Hydro,,shoot for 5.8,,In soil 6.8


----------



## blownupnostril (Jan 20, 2009)

could the curling be from over watering? and should i add nutes?


----------



## blownupnostril (Jan 21, 2009)

so its been a few days and the small plant still hasnt grown any and lower leaves are yellowing..... but the bigger plant has lots of new growth still any ideas or suggestions anyone?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 21, 2009)

Just set back and give them time to re-coop now. Water(with correct PH) only when dry and feed once a week. Keep light as close as possible and plenty air moving around the grow area. Thats all you can do Bro,,and let the "weed"  grow.


----------



## blownupnostril (Jan 21, 2009)

i only use water bought from store(poland springs bottled) i have 3 cpu fans for intake and one for out there small but i just bought a 120 mm 12v so i figure ill replace of of small because temp gets well over 80 if i dont have my box fan on em but thanks a ton and thanks for all the help youve givin me....lol i kno im a pain.....first grow= anxiety lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 21, 2009)

Try and keep your temps below 80 if possible. Leave that fan on them and try and pull some cool air into your growroom if ya can.


----------



## blownupnostril (Jan 21, 2009)

will do ill keep my closet cracked but also would it be a good idea for me to bring the plant out into the sunlight in my other room and put it back under fluoros after sun is gone or is that a bad idea?


----------



## 420benny (Jan 21, 2009)

Clay pots aren't the best for growing weed. They hold fertilizer salts in them and mess with your ph as old stuff leaches back in the soil. Lots and lots of new growers have had issues with both MG soil and their nutes. There are better alternatives out there. The MG soil has enough nutes in it to sustain those plants for a few weeks. Adding extra can cause even more problems. Yellowing leaves is a clue something is amiss, though. I use fish fert. for a quick nitrogen boost for yellowing. This is assuming that is your problem and not nute lock. The learning curve seems steep, but you will pick up good info along the way. Keep a journal, organize the topics and take notes.


----------



## blownupnostril (Jan 21, 2009)

Benny these are not clay pots of thats what your thinkin....they are plastic ...........and thanks for the info..........COWBOY++++++ holy **** bro wish i was there lol i can smell em from here lookin great and also i wont move em thanks again


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey everyone sorry i havent updated in a while been busy with school and stuff but the plant is doing fine i took pics today and it is a lil over 4 and a half weeks  it is 7 inches tall i soon hope to start flowering hopefully female!!!!!!????? lol anyways heres the pics shes pretty healthy except for the fact a couple lower leaves turned yellow so i snipped them but otherwise shes fine


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 5, 2009)

Keep up the good work Bro. I had 3 Indicas once,, that the leaves just didnt wanna stand up no matter what I did. Took a couple weeks before they even tried to stand up. Damndest thing I ever seen.


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 5, 2009)

thanks man how are yours doin/>?? let me know show me some pics do u think the yellowing could be from mg def.? let me know


----------



## Tyani7505 (Feb 5, 2009)

How come your strain is so short? Are you keeping your lights extremely low?


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 5, 2009)

i dont know what strain it is its some midgrade bag seed and i keep my lights 3-4 inches from the plant its 7 inches tall im about to start flowering it


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey man, looks good to me, a little small but hey, I'm sure it'll grow some nice potent weed. Hopefully you get a real nice thick cola .


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 6, 2009)

hey everyone just wanted to see what people think if its a good idea or a bad idea:::::::::: the undergrowth seems a little crowded i was thinkin about maybe tyin some of the branches slightly outward would this do anything ? please let me know your opinions THANKS


----------



## Tater (Feb 6, 2009)

You could start LST now if you wanted, just a little at a time, might help with yields, don't trim anything off the plant though unless it is molding or full of bugs.  Let the leaves do their thing and fall off on their own.  When you put that little one into flower it will stretch plenty.  The shorter the distance between the internodes now, the better off you'll be later.  Lookin good keep it up.


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 6, 2009)

Are you planning on transplanting or are you going to flower them in their current pots?


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 6, 2009)

im going to flower it in the current pot i transplanted into that from a jiffy its a 3.5 gallon pot but the undergrowth is like pushing up through the fan leaves so i figure i could lightly pull them outward more instead of right up? know what im saying? or no? lol i dont really plan on a bunch of lst or anything i just think the few branches could be pulled outward a little.. let me know


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 6, 2009)

as long as your not removing fan leaves then I don't see how there would be any ill effect to trying it.

I adjust branches (or in your case fan leaves) to help get light where I want it.


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 6, 2009)

yea well the two bottom fan leave turned yellow and died so i pulled them off but thats about it i water once a week and i just adjusted the leaves so we'll see im changing the timer tonight as tomorrow it will be 5 weeks old


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey everyone.....well today is the first day of flower and "she" i hope lol is looking good i just noticed today im starting to get 9 point leaves and two days ago my buddy and i measured it and it was almost 8 and today we measured and its a lil over 8 and a half!!!!i couldnt believe it lol anyways i cant wait to see what happens!!! and also if i covered the walls in white paper would that be better than the wood grain that is around it now? please let me know thanks
ALSO I WIlL PROBABLY POST SOME MORE PICS TOMORROW


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 8, 2009)

hey everyone i was just wonderin if i was going to buy a hps system what watt should i buy? my box is 2ftx2ftx5ft high and if im only growing like 2 plants or one plant at a time whats the ideal bulb i should use? 250W...400W? Also watt volt ballast should i get?THANKS


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 8, 2009)

250w should be fine, get some flat white paint on your walls if u can, make sure you have afan to blow the hot around, and you'll most likely need some type of exhaust.4 inches should be perfect, if your local grow shop has cooltubes or any type enclosed hoods with a hole for ventilation should be perfect for you! If you need any other info just ask


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 8, 2009)

as for the voltage of the ballast, it depends on your outlet. 220v would cost you less at the end of the month, if you if can get 220v


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 8, 2009)

sounds good ill look into it should i put up white paper on the walls?


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 8, 2009)

dont think it would reflect well, your local hydro store should have or be able to get mylar or some sort of material that reflects 95% or better, mylar or flat white paint are probably your best options. if you cant get either, try posting a picture of this "paper" and i may be able to see if it would reflect well. Hope this helps


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 9, 2009)

thanks for the advice ill look around and see what i can find i might just have to wait a week or somethin and just get the mylar dunno yet


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Feb 9, 2009)

if theres a hardware store in your area check it out ask them if they carry any organic nutes they should have something for you and the higher the watts the more weed you get at the end so if you can manage that 400 watter get it


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 9, 2009)

thanks ill look around


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 11, 2009)

hey everyone it is Day 5 of flowering and already im seen a nice growth spurt and its looking pretty healthy to me i took a few picture this morning to enlighten you with hope you guys like em i cant wait to see what it is.....this week im getting the mylar and ive made a rubbermaid grow box to start some more plants in then put them in the big box after this one has finished  so enough of this heres the pics


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 11, 2009)

Lookin nice over there bud. Awsome plant, cute little girl .


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 11, 2009)

Lookin good, going back to your post about trimming them, i see no reason to trim anything off, more fan leaves= more light for your plant to catch, the more your plant gets light, the better it grows They look good buddy, let em grow and keep us updated.


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 11, 2009)

thanks man i will do im gonna drive down to the hydro store soon and get some nutrients what kind should i use for veg and what kind should i use for flowering>? THANKS


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 12, 2009)

all help is appreciated


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 12, 2009)

Its all about finding nutes u are comfortable with, the strain and other diff things, when you go to the hydro store, ask the guy what he suggests and if he does his job properly he will advise to take something easy to use at first, then move on to something else. But if you wanna go with some of the best, you can look at anyones grow logs and find many diff nutes their, fox farm, GH, etc their are alot of options, its all about what you like buddy


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 12, 2009)

ill look into it thanks


----------



## Weezy (Feb 12, 2009)

I use pure blend pro grow (for vegetative) and pure blend pro bloom (for flowering) and since the water I use is RO, I use cal-mag with them.  Pure blend pro is organic and it works well.  Just a suggestion and just like people have been saying, "different strokes (nutrient brands) for different folks"


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 12, 2009)

if your gonna use nutes for veg dont use them too early


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 12, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 12, 2009)

i dont give nuts for at least 2 weeks after cloning or from seed, and suggest waiting 3. And go very light at first or you could shock the plant or kill it:ignore: Youll get the feel for it. Look for other good posts for feeding and watering schedules, and if you dont find any i can give you mine( some of the threads on here are great for telling you when to give nutes and how often at diff stages of the life cycle.Good luck:bong:


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 13, 2009)

No Doubt i mean ill take yours and take a look at it and modify it if i have to but im really tryin to push it to grow as much buds as it can lol who isnt but yea just send it my way and tomorrow morning when it "wakes" up ill post some more pics


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey everyone it is Day 6 of flowering and it is 11 inches!!!!!!! only 5 days ago it was like 7 i cant wait to find out sex but i will post some pics in a few


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 13, 2009)

Pictures of Flowering Day 6


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks good, what kind of nutes and watering schedule r u on right now?


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey everyone it is day 7 of flowering so its been exactly a week and she showed female this morning in two different spots so lets hope it not a hermie lol but to KUSHMAN  i havent fed any nutes yet im pickin some up some fox farm big bloom and grow big soon tried takin pics but not worin out so when i can and their not too blurry ill post em Pz


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 14, 2009)

also today i might cut a clone because last night my buddy gave me a whole bottle of rooting powder so we'll see how that goes


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 14, 2009)

Fox Farm is perfect, it will tell you exactly how to use it, i personally do 1 watering with nutes, malasses, then straight water, but its entirely up to you to decide what you'll do


----------



## jasonscruff (Feb 14, 2009)

.they look nice . im a first time grower .and i got some seeds out of a bit weed i bought so i aint got a clue what they r !!!! but there 4 weeks old and im not sure when to flower please help


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 14, 2009)

give your plants 12 hours of light and 12 hours a of complete drakness everyday when you want them too bud,if the at 4 weeks, you should see some buds forming after a few days of 12-12, when you see little hairs(usually 2) coming out of the nodes thats the bud starting to form. hope that helps.:bong:


----------



## jasonscruff (Feb 14, 2009)

some of the leaves are going brittle not sure what to do they are in coco soil and i repotted them yesterday so a little confused as to why they are drying and also are they ready yet for canna a and b  feed yet .as i said im a newbie so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 14, 2009)

Think you could post pics of your plant(s), it would be alot easier to see what they look like, also what kind of light, temps, humidity, ph, soil, nutes?


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 14, 2009)

6 42 watt compact fluoros temp runs steady 78 degrees high and 65 low no nutes until next week around wednesday humidity is unknown soil is MG


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 14, 2009)

here is a pic of the female and the clones  also one pic of the biggest clone and one pic to show the growth on the female hope you guys like Pz


----------



## cheechmarin123 (Feb 15, 2009)

pretty similar to my setup. by the way everyone that says cfls can be toughing the plants and not burn them is full of s*#t. they can be kept really close but if they tough they will burn your babies. i learned that the hard way


----------



## cheechmarin123 (Feb 15, 2009)

that "tough" in the above post was supposed to say "touch".


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 15, 2009)

thanks man i never let my lights get under a half inch away


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 15, 2009)

im wondering how close i can put a 400w to my girls


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 15, 2009)

What kind of reflector do you have? Is it cooled? enclosed? what are your room temps?


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 16, 2009)

i dont use a reflector im waiting to get mylar my temps run a steady 78 high and 60s low


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey everyoner its day 10 of flower shes lookin pretty good i cant wait for buds lol illl post some pics in a few


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 17, 2009)

she is showing a lot of hairs now and she is over a foot tall now!!!:holysheep: lower leaves yellowing i think it is N def will correct ASAP well onto the PICS


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 17, 2009)

nice lookin girl bro
gotta love hairs


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 20, 2009)

whats goin on guys i thought i would update since its been a few days. My baby girl Mary J is growing like nuts she is 16 and 3/4 inches!!!:holysheep: i can believe how much she is growing. Also she is growing tons of hairs:hubba: lol she starting to look beautiful well enough of the blabbing heres the pic PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 20, 2009)

Lookin good. Think you can make the top part of the plant one giant cola? That would be some major buddage, haha. Your baby is looking good, if she were over here, I'd be staring at her every couple of minutes because marijuana plants are just so beautiful.


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 20, 2009)

trust im in there like every 20 minutes just a watchin lol i think i can see her growing lol


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 21, 2009)

she looks great
thats good that you spend alot of time with her


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks guys seein as how this is my first grow i am psyched by the way she is turning out


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 21, 2009)

looking good blownupnostril, I'm exited to see if that top is going to fill out into one massive cola.  Now that would be cool!!!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 21, 2009)

i heart cola


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 21, 2009)

me too


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 21, 2009)

Is she smelling the place up yet?


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 21, 2009)

nope not yet i get lots of wiffs though


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 23, 2009)

Well today is 2 weeks and 2 days into flowering and the lady (Mary J) is lookin great lots of hairs and now on my shoots the nodes are changing to alternating i have noticed maybe 5 hairs tops have a orange tip already dont know why but i took some pics a few minutes ago and i thought i would share them......Here They Are Let Me Know What You Think


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 23, 2009)

i forgot to mention the pill bottle is my little experiment of my own "Med Grow" starting it 12/12 straight from seed so we will see what happens to it will let you guys know Also i already have another project goin with let you guys know what its is soon with pics


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 23, 2009)

Looking awsome over there dude. She's a beauty, I'm sure she's a valuable addition to the household.


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 24, 2009)

oh yea man you know it lol nothin like wakin up and seein a beauty of nature lol but anyways thanks for stoppin by it seems like your the only one who has takin a liking to her keep stoppin it


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 24, 2009)

well today is watering day for me and (Mary J) the lady is 19 inches tall now! im am actually very suprised about how this is turning out for my first grow...but im finally getting nutes this friday can anyone suggest some or atleast tell me what you use.......THANKS


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey there everyone i thought i would update lol so today my lady (Mary J) is one day shy of 3 weeks flowering and i have now started seeing crystals start to form as well as lots more hairs growing. I Took pics just a few minutes ago...... in the pics i took one of the bottom growth and one of the top portion so you can really see how each half looks so i hope you guys like let me know how u think im doing for my first grow........THANKS "Blown"


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 27, 2009)

haha jeeze man slow it down, this is my second grow and im behind lol
at least youve got a better chance to smoke your own stuff on your first grow.
good luck im happy for you
hopefully youll succeed where i failed


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 28, 2009)

thanks man i appreciate it i mean im stunned by the way its turning out


----------



## blownupnostril (Mar 5, 2009)

Well here is another update guys.... My lady (MaryJ) is now 2 months and 2 days old and is 4 days shy of being 4 weeks into flower. she is almost 24 inches tall now and is budding nicely. IT has a piny headies smell to it. Surprising from bagseed lol. i took a few pictures today for you guys and i hope you like them.  let me know how u think im doin. thanks BLoWN


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 5, 2009)

looking great man
check out my grow log if you got a sec, one has been in flower for like 2 weeks
the rest about one.
not really any signs yet besides lot more pistils.
how long did it take for your buds to start forming?
and the long pistils comming out?
mine arnt that big yet


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 5, 2009)

Man, that girl is loving life. You can tell she's happy and in turn wants to grow some buds for you .


----------



## blownupnostril (Mar 5, 2009)

lol thanks for stopping by u guys it seems like you two are the only ones that are watching


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 5, 2009)

kinda seems the same with my growlog
its all gravy baby.
people will come when they want to see haha
im focused on my girls


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 5, 2009)

I like your set-up blownup, it looks really bright in there.


----------



## blownupnostril (Mar 6, 2009)

lol yea mental after checkin on my lady i always get light headed and blinded afterwards lol but yea thanks for the support homies


----------



## blownupnostril (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey ALL!!!! Well I havent updated in a while so i figured i would throw some pics up. To Day Is the first day of WEEK 6 FLOWERING!!! and buds are forming nicely:hubba: .....the cola is starting to get thicker and loads of more crystals are all over!!!:holysheep: Since the last update i have since gotten a Jewelers loupe 30X to look at the trichomes. I know it isnt the best bud its good enough for me.  So i took a few pictures with it. I hope you guys enjoy the porn and its starting to smell nicely Lemony/Piney LOL the ONLY way i can describe it. HERES THE PICS AND LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK FOR MY FIRST GROW!!!! THANKS BlOWN


----------



## Hick (Mar 14, 2009)

..looking fantastic!..


----------



## dollarspot73 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey blownup,,,,I just read your complete Grow Journal,,,and I must say,,,Congrats on your great job! Everthing looks awesome....cant wait to see how it all finishes out. Go Easy brotha!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow, she's growing an awsome cola. Very fantastic looking indeed. Keep what you're doing, it's workin.


----------



## blownupnostril (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks Hick I also think its looking fantastic lol and thank you dollar for reading the whole thing lol its been quite a journey for my first grow and to you mentalpatient i appreciate the your input We Shall see how she turns out i actually almost had to get rid of her!!!! Thank the lord i didnt have to but i will update again soon


----------



## TommyBres (Mar 15, 2009)

Honestly, I think I have more fun reading these little closet grow, CFL threads than I do some of those "30,000W of HPS" threads. The plant looks great, and especially for the first time you should be really proud of yourself. Just keep up the good work and you'll be smoking your own bud in no time.


----------



## blownupnostril (Mar 15, 2009)

thanks tommy that helps lift my growing spirit lol but hey i figure a few more weeks and shes done


----------



## blownupnostril (Mar 17, 2009)

well guys & girls i thought i would let you guys know that (MaryJ) is almost 24 inches now and her top cola is almost 6 inches. it looked like she was starting to develop Magnesium def. so i watered with some epsom. hopefully she heals. Smoke a fatty for me and her PZ


----------



## blownupnostril (Mar 20, 2009)

Well Guys and Girls my lady (MaryJ) is one day Shy of Week 7 lol and is looking more beautiful every couple days and the bud on her seem to be like exploding out now! i took a few more pictures for you guys to look at that i took just a few hours ago. let me know how much longer you think i have i took a couple trichome pics but they arent that great but w.e . Thanks for lookin and Happy Growing! On to the PICS


----------



## blownupnostril (Mar 20, 2009)

Well here are some more pics for your eyes.......I hope you all enjoy and please let me know what you think it will be greatly appreciated....Blown


----------



## Hick (Mar 20, 2009)

.. you'll soon be smokin' yer very own!! CONGRAT'S


----------



## astrobud (Mar 20, 2009)

looking good, it wont be long now. i bet your tempted to snip a little bud and try it out huh, hell you prolly already have huh :hubba:


----------



## blownupnostril (Mar 20, 2009)

lol you hit the nail on the head but my friend smoked it on me by accident like an a hole so i didnt even get to taste it, so his percentage got cut down drasticaly lol  thanks all


----------



## blownupnostril (Mar 21, 2009)

Well ladies and gentleman today is the first day of week 7 and she is looking scrumptious now. i hope she finishes soon im so tempted to try her but figure i should wait. will post more pics later today. PZ


----------

